# Locking utilitrack accessories



## venom600 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm wanting to build an above-bed bicycle rack to fit in my short bed Frontier. One of my requirements is to be able to lock the bikes to the truck. Things I think I'll need:

- Locking utilitrack tie downs (4 of 'em)
- some sort of crossbar to go between the tie downs (2 of 'em)
- Actual, lockable bike rack to attach to the crossbars (I can buy these from Yakima, Thule, whoever)

I've never seen any utilitrack tie downs that lock. Has anyone else?

I'm beginning to think this might be too much of a hassle. But, I don't want to put thousands of dollars worth of mountain bikes on a hitch-mount rack where some jackass can rear-end me and mangle 'em. Thoughts?

I should also mention that any sort of solution with a 'quick release' is not an option. My bike has a 20mm thru axle in the front.....not very easy to take the front tire off and then replace it at the trailhead.

--Ben


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Is the over-the-cab type not an option? I believe some versions lock. There is also a locking "J" hook that clamps to the side of the frame and the side of the bedrail that I have seen, but not sure if it fits a Utili-track equipped bed. That and it was about two years ago. Try a search on google or call a few retailers.

As far as making something. I used the stoppers instead of the cleats. That way I still had use of them and the stoppers are not so easily removed, but then again I am using quick releases and chains. I also have a locking tonneau... out of sight-out of mind... Whatever you go with, let us know, always cool to see what people come up with. Z


----------



## venom600 (Aug 10, 2005)

Z_Rated said:


> Is the over-the-cab type not an option? I believe some versions lock.


It's an option, but that puts the bikes up pretty high too. I'd rather not drag them through low hanging trees and stuff when driving to a trailhead. I was thinking that the over the bed option would keep the bikes out of the trees and out of the way of rear end crashes too. Seems picky, but when you spend thousands on high end mtn bikes.....

I've searched for locking utilitrack accessories and didn't find anything. I may have to do something that isn't utilitrack specific. I'll keep you posted.

--Ben


----------



## characterzero (Aug 25, 2005)

*copy from another board.*

Ben- I drop in here on occasion, and posted my setup on cf

_Well, guys, I got it all installed. Hope this little write up gives some ideas:
Cost:
performance cross bars: $93 for both (on sale, coupon)
yak king cobras: $160 for both (clearance online)
Time:
1 hour to install

First, I installed the cross bars from performance bike. The bars have a ratcheting mechanism, and a release button. I got the most stability out of them by ratcheting a bit too wide to seem to fit the frontier, then getting up on top and really putting some weight on it to get it in. Each bar has a lock, as well as a release button that allows you to simply press it (when unlocked) and the bars will bend up in the middle, allowing you to take it right out in a few seconds. There is also a release for the length of the bars. All in all, the bars are very stable and are not the weak point of the system by any means!

So then I mounted the cobra bike mounts, very straightforward. The only problem is that one section of the crossbars is larger than the others, and the plastic adapters do not quite fit that section (inn the middle) out of the box, but a bit of dremmel work will fix that. The mounts had to be facing backwards, due the length of the arms that support the front wheel. The wheel trays are the weak point here, they are a bit flexy, but they don't need to be that torsionally stiff either.

Test ride results:
The bike swayed about as much as expected with this type of wheel-grasping setup. It was not enough to be worrisome, even on the bumpier roads around town, or with our 30 MPH crosswinds yesterday, especially considering this bike probly weighs in the mid 30lb range.

Overall Conclusion:
Since I got this setup for a bike/camping trip out to AZ, it will allow for us to take coolers and gear in the bed, with no complications from the bikes in the back. I will probably put a strap thru the centers of the bike for that trip, but for around town, my friend mentioned he would have no problem hitting the highway as is. Bed storage is easily reached, and the racks for the bikes are low enough and easily accessible.
Security: No bike rack is a secure solution for storage. The additional lock will work for now - I don't really leave the bike/truck unattended. When I hit the trail, I cable lock all components together. I might get another heavy duty cable lock, but not those silly "locking cores" for the proprietary yak system.
I am also considering mounting the cobras directly to the utilitrack trays in the bed in teh future when so much gear doesnt need to be in there- That will be harder to manage (put in/take out)

I see no reason why one couldn't fit any yakima/thule product to this cross-mount "system", er franken-rack, for a big basket for a tire, snowboard mounts or anything else. The bars are very very sturdy.

To do:
I am going to move the trays inward towards the center after I dremmel the attachments. I also need to flip the bed extender out so that I can use the sliding function. Then debrand all parts possible, mount the third fork-mount in the middle of the rack and that should be it.

PS- Sorry for the difference in pic quality, got pics on the test ride with the camera phone!_

Check for pics:
Mtbr.com Forums - View Single Post - Pick-up truck owners, how do you secure your bike in the back?
crossbars for bed - Page 2 - Nissan Frontier / Navara Forum


----------

